# Oggi è san valentino



## Fairman (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


E' dura, sono tanti anni che anch'io  non lo festeggio più e che mi chiedo perchè proprio a me. Intorno tante coppie; amici, parenti, conoscenti che comunque sono ancora insieme pur  fra alti e bassi dimostrando  di tenere alla coppia. Ma dove ho sbagliato?
Franco tieni duro


----------

